# Marijuana is a creature not just a plant



## Detroit J420 (Jan 23, 2017)

Imma explain why, i got a deep connection with the plants i grow and wont just grow anything, Plant Telepathy is real.. backster effect, ever see a plant fall over how all the branches move to adjust to the light? Very creature like..
Also i pick up on the thoughts plant strains i grow give me (the actual plant)
Hazez for example i wont grow no more there wild untamed animals, dont like there thoughts.. they grow tall and lanky to compete with the jungle shit, also they easily throw there seeds out instead of having to pick them out the buds like domesticated kush.. they come from the equator full of anacondas panthers elephants wild shit you know, they even pinch hard certain parts of my body usually lower left stomach, plus the crazy thoughts. they only create only Thc/ venom barely anti venom /cbd. its like bringing a wild creature into your home, the books need to be rewritten.. if you were born all alone on this planet with no one to lie to you, you would judge the world completly different..
Im a firm believer in cleave backster the backster effect


----------



## qwizoking (Jan 23, 2017)

I think maybe weed isn't for you

Course diving into psychosis can be exciting


----------



## Dr. John Hopkins (Jan 23, 2017)

Yeah stick to Kush, hazes can be unruly


----------



## BM9AGS (Jan 23, 2017)

Admit what other drugs you're on. I want some.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 23, 2017)

Detroit J420 said:


> Imma explain why, i got a deep connection with the plants i grow and wont just grow anything, Plant Telepathy is real.. backster effect, ever see a plant fall over how all the branches move to adjust to the light? Very creature like..
> Also i pick up on the thoughts plant strains i grow give me (the actual plant)
> Hazez for example i wont grow no more there wild untamed animals, dont like there thoughts.. they grow tall and lanky to compete with the jungle shit, also they easily throw there seeds out instead of having to pick them out the buds like domesticated kush.. they come from the equator full of anacondas panthers elephants wild shit you know, they even pinch hard certain parts of my body usually lower left stomach, plus the crazy thoughts. they only create only Thc/ venom barely anti venom /cbd. its like bringing a wild creature into your home, the books need to be rewritten.. if you were born all alone on this planet with no one to lie to you, you would judge the world completly different..
> Im a firm believer in cleave backster the backster effect


----------



## Tupapa (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 23, 2017)

Tupapa said:


> View attachment 3882920


Fucking hell iv just nearly chocked on my spliff reading this hahahaha


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 23, 2017)

sorry OP, there's something wrong with you


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 23, 2017)

You've smoked bout a pound......


----------



## KryptoBud (Jan 23, 2017)

peanut butter and grape kool-aid are my favorites after a full moon or thunderstorm.







enjoy the window licking.


----------



## Detroit J420 (Jan 23, 2017)

You dumb fucks ever see the movie the happening? Or ever grow the most potent haze there is nevils haze? Prob not..
Im too advanced for rollitup..
Ever have a 3 leaf prong prob with your plant i know how to fix it.. get it to kick out 7 leafs real quick..if people even knew how important the spectrum you give your plants was, in veg and flower' follow nature 
We dont need no education


----------



## Jaybodankly (Jan 23, 2017)

That was different


----------



## Detroit J420 (Jan 23, 2017)

And yeah im all down for smoken haze but i smoke all day, and if you smoke that shit all day you get psychosis.. i need some low low in the mix, no more then 2 pure uPPers a day..


----------



## Tupapa (Jan 23, 2017)

There's some wierd shit going on here..


----------



## Detroit J420 (Jan 23, 2017)

Try just this one expierement.. when yor plants are real thirsty .. theyll stress ya out a bit, im not talken major.. then pay attention to how to how you feel after you water them.. same goes for the light being to close etc..


----------



## a senile fungus (Jan 23, 2017)

Personification.


----------



## Rrog (Jan 23, 2017)

... oh my. This isn't the Canna talkin'. This is something deeper / hard-wired. Uh oh


----------



## Big_Lou (Jan 23, 2017)

Detroit J420 said:


> Imma explain why, i got a deep connection with the plants i grow and wont just grow anything, Plant Telepathy is real.. backster effect, ever see a plant fall over how all the branches move to adjust to the light? Very creature like..
> Also i pick up on the thoughts plant strains i grow give me (the actual plant)
> Hazez for example i wont grow no more there wild untamed animals, dont like there thoughts.. they grow tall and lanky to compete with the jungle shit, also they easily throw there seeds out instead of having to pick them out the buds like domesticated kush.. they come from the equator full of anacondas panthers elephants wild shit you know, they even pinch hard certain parts of my body usually lower left stomach, plus the crazy thoughts. they only create only Thc/ venom barely anti venom /cbd. its like bringing a wild creature into your home, the books need to be rewritten.. if you were born all alone on this planet with no one to lie to you, you would judge the world completly different..
> Im a firm believer in cleave backster the backster effect


----------



## GroErr (Jan 23, 2017)

While op is not all there or smoking some really good shit, he's not that far off...

https://theconversation.com/pavlovs-plants-new-study-shows-plants-can-learn-from-experience-69794


----------



## tstick (Jan 23, 2017)

Funny thread....but...interestingly, I was just watching some stuff about the memory of water and how water can take on different shapes under the stimulation of sound. I suppose if you remove the human consciousness aspect from the interpretation, it might be possible that the water in the plant is "responding" to the frequencies of other vibrations around it? 

I do believe there are forces in nature that humans cannot fathom. After all, plant life has been an Earthling a lot longer than humans have. I don't think it's completely out of the question that plants figured out ways to "communicate" (for lack of a better term) with other creatures on some level because just look at the care we have come to give the plant when growing it. We grow it for the "reward" that awaits us at the end. It seems to be able to produce chemicals that cause us to like it so much that, for generations, people were willing to risk going to prison to grow it. 


People don't yet know everything about everything. I believe it IS possible that plants can communicate with some people on some level.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 23, 2017)

Detroit J420 said:


> You dumb fucks ever see the movie the happening? Or ever grow the most potent haze there is nevils haze? Prob not..
> Im too advanced for rollitup..
> Ever have a 3 leaf prong prob with your plant i know how to fix it.. get it to kick out 7 leafs real quick..if people even knew how important the spectrum you give your plants was, in veg and flower' follow nature
> We dont need no education


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 23, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> sorry OP, there's something wrong with you


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 23, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3883026


That episode was fucking epic ...lol


----------



## BM9AGS (Jan 23, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> That episode was fucking epic ...lol


Are you watching their new grand tour on amazon? Pretty good. I hope it goes for another 20years or until they start dying.


----------



## BM9AGS (Jan 23, 2017)

Detroit J420 said:


> You dumb fucks
> Im too advanced for rollitup..
> We dont need no education


Nice......


----------



## tstick (Jan 23, 2017)

Case in point:






How do you explain a plant that has made itself look and smell like a completely different species of life -just for the purpose of "using" that creature to its own benefit?


----------



## GroErr (Jan 23, 2017)

tstick said:


> Funny thread....but...interestingly, I was just watching some stuff about the memory of water and how water can take on different shapes under the stimulation of sound. I suppose if you remove the human consciousness aspect from the interpretation, it might be possible that the water in the plant is "responding" to the frequencies of other vibrations around it?
> 
> I do believe there are forces in nature that humans cannot fathom. After all, plant life has been an Earthling a lot longer than humans have. I don't think it's completely out of the question that plants figured out ways to "communicate" (for lack of a better term) with other creatures on some level because just look at the care we have come to give the plant when growing it. We grow it for the "reward" that awaits us at the end. It seems to be able to produce chemicals that cause us to like it so much that, for generations, people were willing to risk going to prison to grow it.
> 
> ...


We know shit, hell plants could be more intelligent than some people imo, just look at the postings on this site sometimes, rest my case - lol


----------



## Detroit J420 (Jan 23, 2017)

Try playen some songs for your plants, watch them same songs play in your head, when your at work


----------



## Detroit J420 (Jan 23, 2017)

Just youtube talking to plants theres a bytch on there who sings to her cactus and it sings the same song back when hooked up to a vibration machine


----------



## tstick (Jan 23, 2017)

What if....just what if....

What if the Earth was a creature and the plants and everything on it were like the cells and organs that interact to keep it alive? What if humans were just a shift of farmers that came in for a few thousand years to do their work and then, similar to the dinosaurs, our job will be done one day and we will disappear? Or, how about this....What if humanity was really more like a virus on the Earth and eventually, the Earth will warm up (or something) and rid itself of us?

Admittedly, The Happening (movie) was pretty poorly made....but, the idea of nature being able to create chemicals that humanity will respond to, negatively or positively, is already a reality. Also there is a thing called "allopathy" -in which some plants can exude chemicals that kill or repel other plants from growing near them. So...it's really not out of the question that nature could probably come up with chemicals to get rid of us....maybe not instantly like in The Happening...but still...


----------



## Rrog (Jan 23, 2017)

Plants are plants. Animals are animals.

WTF are they teaching these days in schools - something different?


----------



## BM9AGS (Jan 23, 2017)

Detroit J420 said:


> Just youtube talking to plants theres a bytch on there who sings to her cactus and it sings the same song back when hooked up to a vibration machine


I watch all kinds of videos with bytches and vibrating machines. 

Word of advice.....don't discuss this in public......


----------



## Detroit J420 (Jan 23, 2017)

You niggaz cant tell me nothen cleave even said plants are slightly psycic.. my plants tell me the future man lmao.. like einstein said, past present and future all exsist as one


----------



## Big_Lou (Jan 23, 2017)

tstick said:


> Funny thread....but...interestingly, I was just watching some stuff about the memory of water and how water can take on different shapes under the stimulation of sound. I suppose if you remove the human consciousness aspect from the interpretation, it might be possible that the water in the plant is "responding" to the frequencies of other vibrations around it?
> 
> I do believe there are forces in nature that humans cannot fathom. After all, plant life has been an Earthling a lot longer than humans have. I don't think it's completely out of the question that plants figured out ways to "communicate" (for lack of a better term) with other creatures on some level because just look at the care we have come to give the plant when growing it. We grow it for the "reward" that awaits us at the end. It seems to be able to produce chemicals that cause us to like it so much that, for generations, people were willing to risk going to prison to grow it.
> 
> ...


----------



## BM9AGS (Jan 23, 2017)

Detroit J420 said:


> You niggaz cant tell me nothen cleave even said plants are slightly psycic.. my plants tell me the future man lmao.. like einstein said, past present and future all exsist as one


Can't spell. Used a form of the English language bytch and niggaz. Talks of plants telling the future....... maybe it's the polluted water.....in Detroit. You're probably going to be living on the streets in the near future. So pick a crazy house....free meds and warm bed.


----------



## tstick (Jan 23, 2017)

What's really strange (to me) is the fact that millions of people will allow themselves to believe that there was this guy who lived 2000 years ago who was really God in disguise as a man...God who was placed in a virgin woman's womb to be born and eventually become the savior of the world...but, before that could happen, had to e tortured to death and then come back to life...Somehow THAT makes sense to people...but plants having a kind of awareness or consciousness is out of the question...???


----------



## BM9AGS (Jan 23, 2017)

tstick said:


> What's really strange (to me) is the fact that millions of people will allow themselves to believe that there was this guy who lived 2000 years ago who was really God in disguise as a man...God who was placed in a virgin woman's womb to be born and eventually become the savior of the world...but, before that could happen, had to e tortured to death and then come back to life...Somehow THAT makes sense to people...but plants having a kind of awareness or consciousness is out of the question...???


Well one is intangible...like love. Most people believe in love too. Another is someone thinking a plant sings to him and tells him the future. So ones just hopefulness the other is pure delusion


----------



## Tupapa (Jan 23, 2017)

I don't know if this is true but when i was a kid my mother told me a real story that was in the news at that time ., Im talking like 30 years ago., About a woman that have an indoor garden at her house., Don't know what type of plants., But the story was that she uses to sing and talk to her plants frequently feeding them appropriately always and keep them in the best shape possible the story was that one day some theifs try to rob at her house and supposedly the plants started to emmit this low frequency pitch noise that bothered the robber's so badly that they couldn't steal anything and they had to flead the house in pain for their ears., I don't know about the legitimitazy of this news since it happened 30 years ago but i still remember it at it fucking amazed me plants could do that defensive mechanism? But i don't have no proof. Lol. I might sound like the OP right now. Lmao


----------



## Rrog (Jan 23, 2017)

Detroit J420 said:


> like einstein said, past present and future all exsist as one


Einstein is farting and rolling over in his grave over that one...


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 23, 2017)

Detroit J420 said:


> You dumb fucks ever see the movie the happening? Or ever grow the most potent haze there is nevils haze? Prob not..
> Im too advanced for rollitup..
> Ever have a 3 leaf prong prob with your plant i know how to fix it.. get it to kick out 7 leafs real quick..if people even knew how important the spectrum you give your plants was, in veg and flower' follow nature
> We dont need no education


You haven't tried TPR


----------



## Tupapa (Jan 23, 2017)

tstick said:


> Case in point:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is fucking awesome! U learn something new every day!! So in conclusion how the plant came out with that strategy?


----------



## Tupapa (Jan 23, 2017)

Detroit J420 said:


> You niggaz cant tell me nothen cleave even said plants are slightly psycic.. my plants tell me the future man lmao.. like einstein said, past present and future all exsist as one


You are going too far brotha!! Cut down the shroms!!


----------



## Tupapa (Jan 23, 2017)

tstick said:


> What's really strange (to me) is the fact that millions of people will allow themselves to believe that there was this guy who lived 2000 years ago who was really God in disguise as a man...God who was placed in a virgin woman's womb to be born and eventually become the savior of the world...but, before that could happen, had to e tortured to death and then come back to life...Somehow THAT makes sense to people...but plants having a kind of awareness or consciousness is out of the question...???


Call me crazy then but im one of those million that believe that story. Lol


----------



## Big_Lou (Jan 23, 2017)

Detroit J420 said:


> You dumb fucks ever see the movie the happening? Or ever grow the most potent haze there is nevils haze? Prob not..
> Im too advanced for rollitup..
> Ever have a 3 leaf prong prob with your plant i know how to fix it.. get it to kick out 7 leafs real quick..if people even knew how important the spectrum you give your plants was, in veg and flower' follow nature
> We dont need no education





Detroit J420 said:


> And yeah im all down for smoken haze but i smoke all day, and if you smoke that shit all day you get psychosis.. i need some low low in the mix, no more then 2 pure uPPers a day..


LOL!


----------



## Tupapa (Jan 23, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> LOL!
> 
> View attachment 3883102


Lmfao


----------



## tstick (Jan 23, 2017)

Tupapa said:


> Call me crazy then but im one of those million that believe that story. Lol


Not saying that I know better, brother....just saying that there are ideas that seem bizarre to me that might not be bizarre to others at all. I believe that plants are possibly as conscious as anything else that's alive...and may be able to communicate with species outside of their own. That idea may seem bizarre to some people, too.


----------



## Tupapa (Jan 23, 2017)

tstick said:


> Not saying that I know better, brother....just saying that there are ideas that seem bizarre to me that might not be bizarre to others at all. I believe that plants are possibly as conscious as anything else that's alive...and may be able to communicate with species outside of their own. That idea may seem bizarre to some people, too.


Agreed


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 23, 2017)

lsd is a helluva drug


----------



## Rrog (Jan 23, 2017)

People can't just abandon and re-invent science because they're really stoned, jesusHchrist


----------



## growingforfun (Jan 23, 2017)

I'd agree that there is a relationship, but I don't know how far it goes.

Any time you obsess on a topic it will have some affect on you. When you work on pouring cement you may get a dopamine and serotonin rush looking at your completed project the same as a gardener checking the garden. 
We have evolved to have a reward system in our brain that can cause changes in thinking and even vision when the chemicals are pumping.

I know I feel completely differant when I have no garden vs when I do. Major depression for sure when no garden.


----------



## tstick (Jan 23, 2017)

The cool thing about science is that it's still very open-ended. There is still much to learn. I love science. But there was a time when science and magic were hard to differentiate because of how people comprehended and defined things. For example, at one time, scientists believed that everything in outer space revolved around the Earth...and they came up with very convincing ways to explain it....until later, when someone else saw it another way....and then science had to change. So, even though we have advanced very much from that time, science still CAN be reinvented because there is still so much to learn about this planet and everything outside of it, too. 

I believe that we, as humans, have a built-in "vanity" of sorts, that allows us to believe that the world and everything in it is here just for us...That belief helps give us the drive and the motivation to survive, I suppose. However, I also believe that _everything_ that's alive has the goal of staying alive...doesn't matter if it's human or not.

We cannabis growers are like waiters taking care of our customers...hoping for a big tip at the end!  We take meticulous care of these plants. And, IF we do things the right way and give the plants a great life -meeting their every need, etc., then they give us something we really, really, REEEEAAALLY like, in return! 

I sometimes wonder HOW it ever got started...HOW did the first human discover that this one plant could do something upon lighting it on fire and inhaling that smoke? Maybe one night some caveman grabbed a bunch of dried plants that were nearby and used then to build his fire...And now? Have any of you seen a huge commercial cannabis grow operation, lately? I mean....wow!

The movie "Invasion of the Body Snatchers" was a story about some tiny, microscopic "seeds" that came from outer space and landed on Earth....and then grew into an "attractive" flower form that attracted other living beings to it...and once they smelled it, it released some kind of hypnotic fragrance that enchanted people into propagating it on a massive scale...basically enslaving the human consciousness and turning people into workers dedicated to protecting the "pods"....and, eventually taking over the world. I'm not sayin'...I'm just sayin'!! 

peace, y'all


----------



## budman111 (Jan 23, 2017)

Detroit J420 said:


> Plant Telepathy is real..


Human telepathy is not even real.



Detroit J420 said:


> ever see a plant fall over how all the branches move to adjust to the light? Very creature like..


Nope, just acutely aware of the sun trajectory.



Detroit J420 said:


> don't like there thoughts..


Plants don't have thoughts, an organ like a brain with neurons and such is needed for 'thoughts'.

It is simply auras, Google Kirlian Auras.


----------



## GroErr (Jan 23, 2017)

It would be interesting to understand whether they do things purposefully, or reactionary like reflexes. imo they do have purposeful behaviours, the question is whether they do it consciously or not. e,g, If I put some females in a tent with a male, they will always synch up in flowering stages and be ready to pollinate simultaneously. He'll also grow at least one branch towards the females, and eventually that branch will grow taller than the tallest female which would increase the chance of pollination. Is this reactionary/reflex, are they consciously doing this, are they communicating?


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jan 23, 2017)

Rrog said:


> Einstein is farting and rolling over in his grave over that one...


ahhh the ole 'fart n roll" technique..
my pitbull has that mastered.
this thread is just balls..
of the unwashed variety


----------



## Rrog (Jan 23, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Is this reactionary/reflex, are they consciously doing this, are they communicating?


It's reflexive - plants can and do put out communications, though not consciously See the book What A Plant Knows


----------



## tstick (Jan 23, 2017)

What if consciousness in plants was so much simpler than human consciousness that it wasn't really a proper term? If plants make a reflexive action to follow the arc of the sun in order to stay alive, then could that reflex be considered as part of a bigger overall "mechanism" that involves the interaction of the sun, the air temperature, the humidity, the amount of oxygen and nutrients in the root zone, etc.?

My eyes blink unconsciously because it is one of many reflexive actions that are a part of my overall makeup. My eyes are not separately conscious of making decisions on their own to blink. They blink because they are part of a system related to other systems and functions of my body. Could plants be part of a bigger system that does have something closer to the definition of consciousness? I wonder.


----------



## Rooster802 (Jan 23, 2017)

what the OP is referring to is called "instinct," which is simply no more than the animal brain (sub brain, unconscious mind, etc) telling him what his plants need from observation. He is anxious when he hasn't watered his plants because they are important to him, so his "animal" brain (subconscious) worries him until he does it. Then he feels better. Lights aren't right, his subconscious lets him know he should move them. He plays music for his plants, and those songs play through his mind because his mind is focused on the plants even when he is focused on other tasks. This is how people work in all aspects of life, and how animals also "know" stuff. He probably hasn't had formal higher education that explores the subject of the subconscious, and has therefore come to the conclusion that his plants are "talking" to him... and in a way they are. So hey, all you guys are right, and if the OP is a little too "dreamweaver" for you, might come as a shock but he(she?) probably doesn't like the same kind of tv shows or books as you either. 
Have to admit, his theory is more romantic than the way most of us think, and I'll bet he grows some pretty healthy plants....


----------



## tstick (Jan 23, 2017)

Please....Enjoy this:


----------



## Jaybodankly (Jan 23, 2017)

I had a fern once. It only stayed alive enough to mock my growing skills.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jan 23, 2017)

Seeing how plants have been around for, idk how much, longer than any animal life, I've contemplated whether they could be a highly advanced lifeform, one who's physiology has surpassed ours to a degree we don't even understand, and might not for the foreseeable future. 

When we try communicating with lesser intelligent lifeforms, using our methods and they don't understand us. Maybe we're those lesser intelligent lifeforms who don't understand the signals plants give us. Humans have a funny way of putting ourselves at the pinnacle of evolution and intelligence, without any good reason. There's plenty of life that's come, gone, come again, evolved, died off, came back, evolved, etc before anything even close to modern humans walked the earth.


----------



## budman111 (Jan 23, 2017)

The Triffids are coming for Y'all...


----------



## Jaybodankly (Jan 23, 2017)

True, Plants have been around a lot longer than we have. It does not follow that they have psychic powers. Extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence. At least be able to point to some part of the plant capable of seeing, feeling , reasoning. Put forth a working hypothesis rather than a feel good manifesto. When the leaves are drooping and I give the plant water. It does not mean it was communicating with me. That is what a plant does when it is low on water and I was able to recognize it.


----------



## tstick (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## tstick (Jan 23, 2017)

Jaybodankly said:


> True, Plants have been around a lot longer than we have. It does not follow that they have psychic powers. Extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence. At least be able to point to some part of the plant capable of seeing, feeling , reasoning. Put forth a working hypothesis rather than a feel good manifesto. When the leaves are drooping and I give the plant water. It does not mean it was communicating with me. That is what a plant does when it is low on water and I was able to recognize it.


Have you watched ANY of the videos I posted in this thread? They are full of working hypotheses and actual testing with visual evidence to back up many of these "wild" claims. 

What are those plants you mentioned, doing in your garden in the first place? Did you ever ask yourself that? You grew those plants....You were there for them when they needed water, etc. Not everyone grows plants...Why you and not someone else? 

Many people who use plants, don't ever become growers. But when you do become a grower, you begin to feel and sense things about the plants you grow....well, at least some of us feel that we do!


----------



## BM9AGS (Jan 23, 2017)

tstick said:


> Have you watched ANY of the videos I posted in this thread? They are full of working hypotheses and actual testing with visual evidence to back up many of these "wild" claims.
> 
> What are those plants you mentioned, doing in your garden in the first place? Did you ever ask yourself that? You grew those plants....You were there for them when they needed water, etc. Not everyone grows plants...Why you and not someone else?
> 
> Many people who use plants, don't ever become growers. But when you do become a grower, you begin to feel and sense things about the plants you grow....well, at least some of us feel that we do!


Damnit Tstick. Are you holding back on me? How did you get these drugs?


----------



## Odin* (Jan 24, 2017)

Read through the thread, here's some of my thoughts;

Plants communicate amongst themselves and other life through various means, including pheromones and terpenes.

There is a God and, at the very least, please acknowledge the fact that the "Bible" is the closest thing that we have to "the history of the world", except for Mel Brooks' "History of the World".

Before asserting that plants don't "think", be mindful of your interpretation of "cognizance" VS alternative levels of "thought" and "consciousness". Read up on Ophiocardyceps, might change the way you "think" about shit (anyone catch the double entendre there?).

"Top Gear" was my passion for cars, as well as random related, televised. I hope "The Grand Tour" lasts as long, if not longer. Simply brilliant.

I think I need another beer and another bowl.

Cheers mates, salude amigos, buenos noches, and I good you bid evening (intended).


----------



## KryptoBud (Jan 24, 2017)

When I think about religion, I wonder if jesus could walk on water, turn water into wine, healed the sick, gave sight to the blind, but 3 nails and a cross did him in.


----------



## Odin* (Jan 24, 2017)

He was still just a "man". Could he have freed himself? Probably, but you have to consider that he was accepting his (intended/inevitable) fate (martyr). Another thing to consider, what we know to be "The Bible" has been altered umpteen times. That, and (by my own volition) it should be taken with a "grain of salt". Part "literal", with the rest being "figurative".


----------



## Rrog (Jan 24, 2017)

Really?? This is where this thread goes? To jesus and god 

Sad...


----------



## Odin* (Jan 24, 2017)

Rrog said:


> Really?? This is where this thread goes? To jesus and god
> 
> Sad...



Eh, when a "nay sayer" gives me shit for drinking or smoking, I point out that Jesus turned water to wine, and it was considered a "miracle". I also point out that the first thing that Noah did was cultivate a "vineyard" in order to get "wine wasted". The men "closest to God" incorporate inebriation into their "miracles" and celebrations. All "evil" and repugnance were wiped from the earth by flood. Therefore, my drink and smoke are devine gifts from the Lord. Amen (not referring to all that Egyptian "stuff").


----------



## Rrog (Jan 24, 2017)

Jesus save me


----------



## Odin* (Jan 24, 2017)

Rrog said:


> Jesus save me



I think you're taking this too seriously.


----------



## Odin* (Jan 24, 2017)

Odin* said:


> I think you're taking this too seriously.



As in, I've never made the "biblical inebriation" argument to friends/family/acquaintances, just brought it up here for "rhetorics" sake (and I could go for some Kikusui right about now). 

... I could go on like this (?) for hours.


----------



## Odin* (Jan 24, 2017)

I would greatly appreciate it if anyone that gets/catches/understands my innuendos/nuances/double entendres, would chime in with recognition. It would be validating, worthy of a shared toke.


----------



## Odin* (Jan 24, 2017)

When you lay down with a scalpel and everyone else just wants to spoon.


That is mine.


----------



## tstick (Jan 24, 2017)

BM9AGS said:


> Damnit Tstick. Are you holding back on me? How did you get these drugs?


I'm just here to get tuned up for the LED section! LOL!


----------



## budman111 (Jan 24, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> but 3 nails and a cross did him in.


He gave himself up.


----------



## Gibbz2.0 (Jan 24, 2017)

We go from crazy dude to holy dude? This forum gets more and more out there every year....


----------



## Rrog (Jan 24, 2017)

Sweet avatar...


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 27, 2017)

Gibbz2.0 said:


> We go from crazy dude to holy dude? This forum gets more and more out there every year....


Odin is a God.....plus he is all about trees 

Right @Odin*


----------



## Odin* (Jan 27, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Odin is a God.....plus he is all about trees
> 
> Right @Odin*



It's the association to "trees" and "All Father" (referring to my plants, also have 3 kids) that inspired the name. I would have taken "Thor" as it is more fitting otherwise, but I have enough grey in my burns/beard to pull off "Odin". 

Listen to your plants, they're always trying to "tell" you something.


----------



## medicman69 (Jan 27, 2017)

Every living thing has energy and gives off their energy vibrations. You can feel a person's energy when they enter a room even before they open their mouth.

A person's energy has a lot to do with whether we will get along or not. Some peoples are very welcoming. Some have way too much. 

I believe plants have their own energy as well. My garden gives off good vibes.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 27, 2017)

Odin* said:


> It's the association to "trees" and "All Father" (referring to my plants, also have 3 kids) that inspired the name. I would have taken "Thor" as it is more fitting otherwise, but I have enough grey in my burns/beard to pull off "Odin".
> 
> Listen to your plants, they're always trying to "tell" you something.


All you have to do is 'hangs' around long enough


----------



## abalonehx (Jan 27, 2017)

I think of them all as my children. I birthed them, raised them, showed them care and affection. Nurtured them. They are very real, breathing ...creatures. Why not.


----------



## Gibbz2.0 (Jan 27, 2017)

If I thought of them as my children I've accidentally killed tons of them... :'(


----------



## tstick (Jan 28, 2017)

Well, in a sense, you kind of take them from birth to old age and then on to the next phase of "afterlife".

In that "What Do Plants Talk About" video I posted, it states that plants sometimes "learn" about the creatures who harm/help them through the chemicals in the saliva of said creatures.And then referencing the Hammer Orchid video I posted...what else can you say about an orchid that has evolved to look and smell exactly like a female wasp...and appears before the real female wasps emerge from the ground -so as to get the jump on attracting a male wasp...only to fool that wasp into pollinating it....which does nothing to further the wasp's genetics....doesn't even give the wasp any kind of reward in the way of say nectar or anything...._but does everything_ to further the orchid's genetics? Now if that's not some type of communication, then what would you call it? That's more than just random, natural selection. That's more than a coincidence. It is an exchange of information between species that causes physical changes/behaviors and steers the evolutionary path!

Maybe there is some information exchange happening between plants and growers by way of fragrances...or through smoking them and absorbing the chemicals into our blood....chemicals which give those who are sensitive and reactive to them the ability to learn from them. Cannabis, as illegal as it is, still seems to be a plant that's thriving on the planet. And it's only doing so because of the efforts of humans. Hmmmmm.......wasp + orchid......cannabis + human....


----------



## tstick (Jan 28, 2017)

Nature sometimes puts things together in strange ways to see what works and what doesn't....


----------



## Gibbz2.0 (Jan 28, 2017)

tstick said:


> Nature sometimes puts things together in strange ways to see what works and what doesn't....


Is pinoy a place or did they misspell pony and forget it's a cow?


----------



## tstick (Jan 28, 2017)

I think Pinoy is a slang word for people from the Philippines.


----------



## Rob Roy (Jan 28, 2017)

Rrog said:


> Einstein is farting and rolling over in his grave over that one...



By now Einstein has composted...and become a plant.


----------



## Gibbz2.0 (Jan 28, 2017)

Really? I thought my last comment might put me closer to more likes then posts... Help me out guys damn... Hahaha


----------



## NapalmZen (Jan 28, 2017)

tstick said:


> Not saying that I know better, brother....just saying that there are ideas that seem bizarre to me that might not be bizarre to others at all. I believe that plants are possibly as conscious as anything else that's alive...and may be able to communicate with species outside of their own. That idea may seem bizarre to some people, too.


it's true. plants have shown to have neural networks that can communicate between root systems. the movie avatar ran with this concept and took it one step further. it is based in actual plant biology.

https://www.ted.com/talks/stefano_mancuso_the_roots_of_plant_intelligence

plants can hunt animals as well. to say a plant lacks intelligence, is to not have an understanding of intelligence.

Noah's ark makes the island of Socotra an impossibility. the flora and fauna on that island has evolved separately from the rest of the world. until recently, the living organisms on that island have been undisturbed and prove evolution. Noah's ark would have destroyed all life there. without evolution, it would be barren or at least share some plants with the rest of the world.

seeds would have had to have been gathered as well. and all plants on this earth would have to be younger than human existence. in fact, would have to be younger than the Pangaea concept. 

im not trying to convert anyone. im just sharing a hypothesis for the purpose of conversation.


----------



## tstick (Jan 28, 2017)

NapalmZen said:


> it's true. plants have shown to have neural networks that can communicate between root systems. the movie avatar ran with this concept and took it one step further. it is based in actual plant biology.
> 
> https://www.ted.com/talks/stefano_mancuso_the_roots_of_plant_intelligence
> 
> ...


That video was excellent!


----------



## Sir72 (Jan 28, 2017)

Lol I love reading the ish this guy posts


----------



## NapalmZen (Jan 28, 2017)

Sir72 said:


> Lol I love reading the ish this guy posts


which guy?


----------



## Odin* (Jan 28, 2017)

NapalmZen said:


> which guy?


That guy----->






A better "busted" (get it)...


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 28, 2017)

Jaybodankly said:


> I had a fern once. It only stayed alive enough to mock my growing skills.


I've tried a million wild ferns. They have to.be domesticated and even thing them damn things can be a pain in the arse.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jan 29, 2017)

abalonehx said:


> I think of them all as my children. I birthed them, raised them, showed them care and affection. Nurtured them. They are very real, breathing ...creatures. Why not.


Then your going to kill them, cut them up, burn them, possibly drown them in solvents or water to extract there essential goodness. I don't want to be your kid...lol...


----------



## Rrog (Jan 29, 2017)

We are inferring human characteristics on a plant. We see crude communication and say it's intelligent 

It's not.


----------



## NapalmZen (Jan 29, 2017)

Rrog said:


> We are inferring human characteristics on a plant. We see crude communication and say it's intelligent
> 
> It's not.


Are animals of any kind any different? Dogs have emotions so we consider them intelligent. Plants also have emotions. These may not be the same type of emotions as a dog's or a human's, but to say they don't exist is like saying the earth is flat.


----------



## Rrog (Jan 29, 2017)

NapalmZen said:


> Plants also have emotions. These may not be the same type of emotions as a dog's or a human's, but to say they don't exist is like saying the earth is flat.


Emotions? Flat earth?


----------



## NapalmZen (Jan 29, 2017)

Rrog said:


> Emotions? Flat earth?


I'm comparing modern concepts to dark age concepts in that statement. 

What we have been taught is not necessarily right. We tend to lock on to what we have been taught or understand, but this is usually incorrect in circumstances such as this.

Concepts like this create room for racism. For example, I hate all spiders because some are poisonous. Very few are a danger to me, but I hate all because some are potentially dangerous.

Even understanding this, I hate spiders and kill all I find. This is wrong and happens constantly in every field of knowledge, logic, and science.

My sister won't come in my house because I have a pet snake. This snake is gentle and loves human contact. But because she is terrified of snakes, she hates it. 

This is something that is unique to humans. As beings of perceived higher thought, we create bonds through our logic that are dangerous. We lock out forward thinking as a base instinct.

This is why I am against the 2 party system. It creates a form of tribalism. People lock into their beliefs and refuse the opposition. 

Perhaps I have said too much. Sometimes a rant simply has to happen though. 

Speaking of which, I found black widows in my garage. I think I'll clean it with napalm.


----------



## Rrog (Jan 29, 2017)

NapalmZen said:


> What we have been taught is not necessarily right. We tend to lock on to what we have been taught or understand, but this is usually incorrect in circumstances such as this.


Science is a cool thing. I was taught science


----------



## Gibbz2.0 (Jan 29, 2017)

NapalmZen said:


> I'm comparing modern concepts to dark age concepts in that statement.
> 
> What we have been taught is not necessarily right. We tend to lock on to what we have been taught or understand, but this is usually incorrect in circumstances such as this.
> 
> ...


How does the two party system have anything to do with plant emotions or lack there of? Little off topic I think bro. Plus Trumps cabinet just told congress they should just legalize... Not what anyone expected...


----------



## Rrog (Jan 29, 2017)

Another vote for Gibbz avatar


----------



## Rrog (Jan 29, 2017)

Gibbz2.0 said:


> Plus Trumps cabinet just told congress they should just legalize... Not what anyone expected...


Link?


----------



## Gibbz2.0 (Jan 29, 2017)

Rrog said:


> Link?


http://www.findclearchoice.com/trump-attorney-general-pick-says-congress-needs-legalize-cannabis/?utm_source=sumome&utm_medium=facebook&utm_campaign=sumome_share Maybe?


----------



## Gibbz2.0 (Jan 29, 2017)

I better get likes for these.... Or my avatar... Whatever just like my posts, when I reach 1000 posts I hope I have more likes...
https://www.reddit.com/r/politics/comments/5qhdt7/trump_attorney_general_pick_says_congress_needs/

https://boxden.com/showthread.php?t=2445880
Need more?


----------



## NapalmZen (Jan 30, 2017)

Gibbz2.0 said:


> How does the two party system have anything to do with plant emotions or lack there of? Little off topic I think bro. Plus Trumps cabinet just told congress they should just legalize... Not what anyone expected...


It has to to with being taught one thing yet another may be right. the 2 party system is no different imo that norteno vs sureno or crip vs blood. the sole purpose is to generate hate. most of us want the same thing and usually agree on most things, but will shut each other out because we look at the other party and cant meet in a middle ground or agree in any way.

This is the same Imo as flat world lunatics. we lock out logic based on beliefs that may or may not be right instead of thinking, learning, and moving forward as a whole. in the end, we are all right to an extent, but closed mindedness is dangerous.

perhaps my logic is considered more crazy than people who talk to their plants.



Gibbz2.0 said:


> I better get likes for these.... Or my avatar... Whatever just like my posts, when I reach 1000 posts I hope I have more likes...
> https://www.reddit.com/r/politics/comments/5qhdt7/trump_attorney_general_pick_says_congress_needs/
> https://boxden.com/showthread.php?t=2445880
> Need more?


sessions didn't say that. they said that federal law trumps state law. it will be enforced to the full extent of the law. if we want legalization in any way, it needs to first be done federally. if it is done federally, he will fully support it.
basically, unless congress changes federal law, he will send the DEA into every pot shop in the country and shut them down.


> thing is he's an executive not a legislator.
> But at least he accepts that.
> Thread title is clickbait though, Sessions did not say that the government should legalize cannabis.
> He essentially said if they don't want to prosecute marijuana crimes then they should legalize it, big difference


----------



## Rrog (Jan 30, 2017)

Your opinion


----------



## Rrog (Jan 30, 2017)

Sessions is not advocating legalization


----------



## Gibbz2.0 (Jan 30, 2017)

Trump said he supports the states choice on marijuana so I can't see sessions going around that can you?


----------



## Rrog (Jan 30, 2017)

I sure as hell can


----------



## Flowki (Jan 30, 2017)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/8383577.stm

The chemical this plant releases, what it effects and the timing of it is very specific. Even if the basic awareness it may have is used for evolutionary gain alone it's still awareness.

Humans have grown cannabis for a very long time. Who is to say the plant is unable to factor us into the equation, especially earlier in time when it was all grown outdoor. They give thc that has many health benefits, humans protected and cared for the plant. Now the plant is grown indoor where it's survival is almost guaranteed for as long as humans walk the earth. Or ofc it's a huge stroke of luck for the plant.


----------



## Rrog (Jan 30, 2017)

Chemical release and any reaction from that is simple biology. No emotion, no decision, no intelligence.

If you want to believe your plant is reacting to you, loves you, etc, that's great.


----------



## MerionMatt (Jan 30, 2017)

Detroit J420 said:


> Just youtube talking to plants theres a bytch on there who sings to her cactus and it sings the same song back when hooked up to a vibration machine


A bitch? What the fuck decade are you from? Jesus man get a grip


----------



## MerionMatt (Jan 30, 2017)

And you feel good when you water your plant because you have a personal connection to it and you know you're taking care of it.. It's the same as putting a dinner on your table and watching your children eat it.. But you don't have those experiences your kids are at babies mommas.. Or bitches right


----------



## tstick (Jan 30, 2017)

People need to start seeing other creatures as fellow Earthlings...all of us having different jobs to do for the overall health of the planet. We are to function as a system, together. If not, then we must be a temporary "virus" that will be dealt with in due time -on a geological time scale, of course.

Inside our own biological system, there are all kinds of creatures that we depend on to work with us...bacteria in our gut that break down foods, etc. Now, if we back the microscope up even more, we can see that we humans are also just a gear in the bigger machine -planet Earth. We don't drive this machine...It drives us. But even Earth is finite and it's life will come to an end one day. But, until then.....

RE: Plants not having a brain proper....Maybe we consume plants or smell their fragrances, etc. and through that communion, they exchange information with us chemically -in a sense, using our brains (or part of it) to function as their own.

We don't see the FM radio waves traveling through the air, but if we have a receiver tuned in properly, then we can hear them and understand the broadcasts....right? Well, I mean IF it's in a language that we speak! 

Hypnosis is a way to load suggestions into someone's mind when they are put into a state of relaxed consciousness, right? People smoke cannabis and the chemicals in said cannabis change the consciousness of the smoker -maybe in a similar way to being hypnotized, in some cases. What if some people who smoke have their "receivers" tuned into the right chemical frequency which tells them to become growers? After all, if we aren't going to allow the male cannabis plants to pollinate the females and produce seeds, then how else is the plant going to sustain its genetic material? It has to communicate with us if it is to survive. And just look at how it flourishes, now, under our stewardship! Just imagine what will happen if total legalization happens!


----------



## MerionMatt (Jan 31, 2017)

I think it's hilarious that he has this "huge," love for plants but is so quick to refer to a woman as a bitch. Seriously misguided... You need to start showing women 1/10th the amount of respect you show a frickin plant


----------



## CBDeez (Feb 2, 2017)

This seems relevant to the actual topic 

lifeshieldlaser
com 
/albert-einstein/ 

I'm new here and have been lurking gathering Intel before starting my first grow, but I like this topic and thought I would share. 

You'll have to figure out the url, I don't have enough likes ton post links hahaha


----------



## Odin* (Feb 3, 2017)

It's funny, the reactions of the self proclaimed "scientists" in this thread. Asserting that "we" (mankind) has it all figured out already. Nothing left to learn, nothing left to "discover", we have all of the answers to every question asked, and all that has yet to be pondered.


Can plants think? <-"Click"

Yes, they can. <-"Click"

Plants are even capable of distinguishing "sounds".
^"Click"


Please, "scientists", I urge you to share your vast knowledge with these Botanists so that they don't waste their time "asking questions" that you already know the answer to.

(Insert "Smart Aleck" response *here*)


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Feb 3, 2017)

Odin* said:


> It's funny, the reactions of the self proclaimed "scientists" in this thread. Asserting that "we" (mankind) has it all figured out already. Nothing left to learn, nothing left to "discover", we have all of the answers to every question asked, and all that has yet to be pondered.
> 
> 
> Can plants think? <-"Click"
> ...


Sorry, @Odin* I am not sure what you mean by that. Science is real and science has learned a lot about the nature of our universe, but science certainly does not have the answer to every question, and no scientist would claim otherwise. The great majority of posts in this thread are vastly ignorant of science, and Botanists are scientists, so I am deeply confused by your post. My concern, though, is that you seem to be asserting an anti-science stance. Being anti-science is a dangerous position to take, for the human species. Anti-science implies a refusal to adapt. Failure to adapt leads to extinction.

Please clarify your position further, so I might understand your intent.


----------



## qwizoking (Feb 3, 2017)

Lol
Ridiculous


----------



## Big_Lou (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Flowki (Feb 3, 2017)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Sorry, @Odin* Being anti-science is a dangerous position to take, for the human species. Anti-science implies a refusal to adapt. Failure to adapt leads to extinction.


That's an interesting angle to take. We are nowhere near the ability to thrive in harmony as a successful species out side of earths atmosphere while a majority of everything science is giving us contributes to the destruction of that atmosphere and echo system. Unless we do a U turn it would seem it's the ability to adapt that is going to lead us to extinction.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Feb 3, 2017)

Flowki said:


> a majority of everything science is giving us contributes to the destruction of that atmosphere and echo system.


That's simply not true. The love of material wealth and individual selfishness is causing the destruction of our environment, not science. That's silly. 

You may have that perception because you have been exposed to some kind of anti-science bias. Science does not have an agenda to destroy the ecosystem, nor does it inherently contribute to our planet's livable atmosphere

My "angle to take" is based on empirical data, not opinion. It isn't an angle, it is demonstrably true.

Most of the work being done to find sustainable solutions to the big problems of humanity and our planet's living ecosystems is being done *by scientists, using the scientific method, to do science. *


----------



## Flowki (Feb 3, 2017)

Michael Huntherz said:


> That's simply not true. The love of material wealth and individual selfishness is causing the destruction of our environment, not science. That's silly.
> 
> You may have that perception because you have been exposed to some kind of anti-science bias. Science does not have an agenda to destroy the ecosystem, nor does it inherently contribute to our planet's livable atmosphere
> 
> ...


Probably the only thing you done all day today that did not derive from a scientific experiment is breath. The modified food you eat, the packaging it's in, the car you drove to work, the elevator you took to your floor, the toilet you took a shit in, etc. All of that derived from science, attained from burning fossil fuel. Science itself does not destroy things, why would you even suggest that?.. it's a made up name to represent the process of humans who stumble along finding things out by fking up and taking notes. Don't put it up there as if it's some holy spirit, it's not. It is a instrument.

Science that lead to every child in the western world owning a wide screen tv, Ipad and mobile phone is not destroying the echo system?. Is it the parents fault for buying it, the sellers fault for selling it, scientists fault for making it possible or governments fault for allowing it?. Don't you own a car, micro wave, phone, computer, maybe a grow room too?. Tell me how you are not part of the problem, playing for team fuck science right in the pussy. What about these scientists you are defending, the experiments they are doing right now. Where did they get the tools to do them, what is powering them?.

While we may be working toward good science, the fact is that all current science (or use of) up to this date was made possible by the abuse of the planets resources. When the majority of civilized world is using echo friendly means to create more echo friendly goods then we are stepping off the merry go round of shitty science. The only reason I dislike science is because we should have been at that point ages ago. We are not robots programed to always do the right thing. Some humans will always use things in the wrong way and it only takes a hand full to kill billions, thnx to ''science''.

I accept what science is, I use it's process or product all the time. Does not change the fact that it has done more harm than good so far.


----------



## Odin* (Feb 3, 2017)

Michael Huntherz said:


> The great majority of posts in this thread are vastly ignorant of science...


This is what I was referring to when I said "self proclaimed scientist". Some are disputing the possibility of "plants with a conscience" and referencing "Science" to support their view. This is nonsense, especially when new research contradicts that "opinion". Plants send, receive, and "store" information on a much greater scale than "we" previously thought possible.

I'm sure our "RIU Scientists" are aware that plants create and use many of the same neurotransmitters that we do. Also, an area of the plant originally believed to be "irrelevant" is now believed to be the "core" of it's central nervous system.

Now, I'm not suggesting that you sit down and have a conversation with your plants while lighting up their "sister", just pointing out that "we" don't know everything, and as our knowledge base expands, our minds are opened to concepts and possibilities previously believed to be impossible/improbable.

Not in opposition to "science", I was making a point and using "science" to support the opinion that I shared earlier...



Odin* said:


> ...Before asserting that plants don't "think", be mindful of your interpretation of "cognizance" VS alternative levels of "thought" and "consciousness". Read up on Ophiocardyceps, might change the way you "think" about shit (anyone catch the double entendre there?)...


----------



## qwizoking (Feb 3, 2017)

I feel like banning the word xanaxc cxanax xannax should be against the law


----------



## Odin* (Feb 3, 2017)

Flowki said:


> That's an interesting angle to take. We are nowhere near the ability to thrive in harmony as a successful species out side of earths atmosphere while a majority of everything science is giving us contributes to the destruction of that atmosphere and echo system. Unless we do a U turn it would seem it's the ability to adapt that is going to lead us to extinction.



Michael Marde, of the University of the Basque Country in Vitoria-Gasteiz, Spain; 
_
"the sessile nature of plants means they don't exist in opposition to the place they grow. Rather, they become a focal point for myriad organisms... Maybe we can use that model for ourselves, to temper a little bit the excessive separation from our environment that has led in large part to the profound environmental crisis we find ourselves in."_


----------



## Odin* (Feb 4, 2017)

qwizoking said:


> I feel like banning the word xanaxc cxanax xannax should be against the law



I hear ya. I called a Plummer because my toilet had a problem with aspergers after a party. He said I should call a psychiatrist, I told him he was a shit Plummer, but then realized that's why I called in the first place.


----------



## tstick (Feb 13, 2017)

Ever since this discussion reignited my interests in the subject of "plants being creatures" , I've been thinking about the way some plants run a spectrum of terpenes as they begin to become ready for pollination...Some of the ideas presented in this thread and via some of the video material posted on this thread make me think that some cannabis plants might be changing their terpene profiles in order to "check" which combination of odors will attract an appropriate pollinator to it....

Like, maybe it starts out with a set of terpenes that smell like boiled cauliflower...nothing happens, so it adds/subtracts some different terpenes and begins to smell like sweet, grape cool-aid....nothing happens...it changes, again...this time it smells like creosote or something that might attract a different insect or animal....nothing happens....it then changes into a smell like rotting road kill skunk that has a fragrance so strong, it can be smelled from a long distance...In the absence of ANY pollinator (as is the case in most cannabis grow ops), the female plants continue to change and try to tune into what might be around them. And, funny enough...Guess who is around?....

We humans seem to LOVE the smells it makes that cannabis generates Humans are attracted by perfumes/pheromones just like bees are....WE are the ones who now tend to the cannabis plant and we are undoubtedly its number one pollinator....We _are_!!...These damn plants have bamboozled us!....and we love it!!!....It's very much a fair trade-off for most of us who use cannabis...and ESPECIALLY those of us who grow our own!

I am just completely fascinated by all this! I think it's fantastic!


----------



## tstick (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## cindysid (Mar 2, 2017)

tstick said:


>


I've got an old 5 gallon glass water bottle on a metal stand. I've been trying to find a use for it for years. I think I may have found it!


----------



## tstick (Mar 2, 2017)

cindysid said:


> I've got an old 5 gallon glass water bottle on a metal stand. I've been trying to find a use for it for years. I think I may have found it!


I know right? This is an inspiration! Plus, in keeping with the theme of this thread, I can't help but see that bottle as a metaphor for the Earth...how we are all contained within_ our_ "bottle garden"...

Could it be reasoned that this guy's bottle plant has remained SO consistent in it's lighting and temperature, that it has somehow measured the best way to grow at a rate where it doesn't take OR give more than its environment can accommodate? The thing has already lived longer than some people! It certainly has lived longer than most animal species live...And life will try its best to stay alive...Is that somehow a _conscious_ adaptation?

Why doesn't this plant just "mindlessly" grow and choke itself to death in a matter of days or weeks? Maybe it IS aware of its environment and maybe it does have built-in adaptive qualities that allow it to reach an equilibrium...what else can you say? All life on Earth is striving to stay alive...all having the ability to make adjustments that allow that design (whichever one you name) to continue living.


----------



## medicman69 (Mar 2, 2017)

I have several terrariums. I just wish I could figure out how to put in a pot plant and keep it small in there.


----------



## xxMissxx (Mar 4, 2017)

_hehehe this is a fun thread...
what about Cleve Backster.... ???
_
"Backster founded the CIA's polygraph unit shortly after World War II.[_citation needed_] The Backster School of Lie Detection is located in San Diego, California, and is the longest running polygraph school in the world.[_citation needed_] The school was originally founded in New York City in 1960, shortly after Backster left his position with the Central Intelligence Agency. It trains policemen to use the polygraph or "lie detector" test.[8]

Backster's study of plants began in the 1960s, and he reported observing that a polygraph instrument attached to a plant leaf registered a change in electrical resistance when the plant was harmed or even threatened with harm. His work was inspired by the research of physicist Jagadish Chandra Bose, who claimed to have discovered that playing certain kinds of music in the area where plants grew caused them to grow faster.[9] Bose used a crescograph to measure plant response to various stimuli and demonstrated feeling in plants. From the analysis of the variation of the cell membrane potential of plants under different circumstances, he hypothesized that plants can "feel pain, understand affection etc" and wrote two books about it in 1902 and 1926.

In February 1966, Backster attached polygraph electrodes to a Dracaena cane plant, to measure at first the time taken for water to reach the leaves. The electrodes are used to measure galvanic skin response and the plant showed readings which resembled that of a human. This made Backster try different scenarios, and the readings went off the chart when he pictured burning the leaf, because according to him, the plant registered a stress response to his thoughts of harming it.[10] He conducted another similar experiment where he observed a plant's response to the death of a brine shrimp in another room; his results convinced him that plants demonstrated telepathic awareness. He argued that plants perceived human intentions, and as he began to investigate further, he also reported finding that other human thoughts and emotions caused reactions in plants, which could be recorded by a polygraph instrument. He termed the plants' sensitivity to thoughts "Primary Perception", and published his findings from the experiments in the _International Journal of Parapsychology_ in 1968.[11] Soviet scientists invited Backster to the first Psychotronic Association conference in Prague in 1973 and his paper was entitled "Evidence of Primary Perception at a Cellular Level in Plant and Animal Life".[12] After 1973, he further experimented on yoghurt bacteria, eggs and human sperm and he claimed his results showed "primary perception" could be measured in all living things.[10]


----------



## tstick (Mar 4, 2017)

Tupapa said:


> This is fucking awesome! U learn something new every day!! So in conclusion how the plant came out with that strategy?


You know...a lot of times, when I watch this video, it seems very clear that it's not just evolution and time and random selection that would be able to write a script like this...It has to be something more. It's just SO strange to think about what is actually happening....A plant...this particular orchid species....has become an almost exact copy of another creature. One is immobile and set in the ground, unable to move around. The other is very mobile and able to travel and "communicate" with other orchids in the area via pollination. And, yet, there are no other similar plants anywhere around the specific area where this orchid species and wasp species reside. This is the only thing even remotely like it. Why didn't other plants in that area, also adapt in similar ways -i.e., mimicking insects? And, believe it or not, there are several other orchid species in different parts of the world, that have adapted themselves to work this same way -except that, in one example, the orchid looks like a fly....another one looks like a bee...one looks like a big, white moth...guess what pollinates that flower in nature? -a big, white moth!

Maybe the pollen is like little "software" packages that plug into the drive inputs of some other creatures who carry that pollen from plant-to-plant....Maybe we all have some form of drive input....Maybe the drive input for cannabis to communicate with humans is the relationship between the human pulmonary system and the trichome...or trichomes and terpenes...etc. We inhale the information, it disperses into our blood, goes to our brain and causes specific, chemical reactions to happen that "instruct" us on a subconscious level to form a synergism between it and us. And possibly, through this synergism, its chemicals can add protection against other chemicals and/or reactions in us that would cause us harm. Maybe that's why it has become such a medicinally-beneficial plant to humans...? It's something to think about!  If you DO entertain this idea for just a second, then it does appear that cannabis is trying to make friends with us!

There has to be a way that plants and other creatures are exchanging information with each other...has to be. If this wasp/orchid relationship doesn't prove it, then nothing will!

One day, down he road, marijuana growers may start to resemble the marijuana plants they grow...Or, visa-versa!!!!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 4, 2017)

tstick said:


> Funny thread....but...interestingly, I was just watching some stuff about the memory of water and how water can take on different shapes under the stimulation of sound. I suppose if you remove the human consciousness aspect from the interpretation, it might be possible that the water in the plant is "responding" to the frequencies of other vibrations around it?
> 
> I do believe there are forces in nature that humans cannot fathom. After all, plant life has been an Earthling a lot longer than humans have. I don't think it's completely out of the question that plants figured out ways to "communicate" (for lack of a better term) with other creatures on some level because just look at the care we have come to give the plant when growing it. We grow it for the "reward" that awaits us at the end. It seems to be able to produce chemicals that cause us to like it so much that, for generations, people were willing to risk going to prison to grow it.
> 
> ...


My plants have developed a stutter: "Need more cal-mag..."


----------



## tstick (Mar 4, 2017)

Check out some other these pics.....

Here is another orchid species:







..and....













LOL!


----------



## tstick (Mar 8, 2017)

Ok...just found this....and mmmmmmMMMMMMAAAAaaaaybe...jusssst mmmmmaaaaybe...
"The Happening" isn't that far-fetched of a movie plot, after all! The first segment of this documentary is fantastically interesting! It's very clear that the idea of plant consciousness in NOT just a stoner's daydream! There is/has been quite a bit of study going into this stuff! Check it out!


----------



## danbridge (Mar 8, 2017)

Detroit J420 said:


> Imma explain why, i got a deep connection with the plants i grow and wont just grow anything, Plant Telepathy is real..


You are weird. Do you talk to your plants and sing songs to them and read them bedtime stories too?


----------



## tstick (Mar 8, 2017)

danbridge said:


> You are weird. Do you talk to your plants and sing songs to them and read them bedtime stories too?


These people do!


----------



## Bear420 (Mar 8, 2017)

Michael Huntherz said:


> That's simply not true. The love of material wealth and individual selfishness is causing the destruction of our environment, not science. That's silly.
> 
> You may have that perception because you have been exposed to some kind of anti-science bias. Science does not have an agenda to destroy the ecosystem, nor does it inherently contribute to our planet's livable atmosphere
> 
> ...


I really need to reply to your answer here, I am no scientist or claim to know a lot about anything, But what I do know is, Our world is getting devoured into nothingness. 
If CNN gave as much time to this, putting the scientist on CNN or other Real news Stations. as they Did For the Donald, and are as we speak. Just maybe we could stop all the Destruction of our Planet. We need these People on the Air so we can fight against these Oil Moguls and all the other industrialists ruining our space for life.
I like your words, But we need to stop all the pollution and destruction before we have nothing left for or next generation.
If just maybe the top News Networks did this, Putting these Facts on the air and let the People know how and which direction we are going in, not everyone knows or believes like they should.
Prepare for the worst, Hope for the best. We can Stop them from ruining our planet for the sole purpose of money.
Thanks for your post very good.


----------



## tstick (Mar 8, 2017)

Well that point may be better suited to the politics section. This thread will be much more interesting without tainting it with such lower life forms! 

Honestly, I don't think the Earth is in any threat from us...I believe the Earth will rid itself of any organisms that are not in harmony, eventually. We won't destroy the planet. We WILL destroy ourselves and much of the life on it....but, the Earth will rebound from anything...up until the time the Sun does something weird...or until the Earth gets hit by another planet-sized object...or until the ice melts and the land is flooded...and, even then, the Earth will just become a total water planet and the aquatic life will be the new arena for life's hierarchies! Human...dinosaurs...It's all the same to the actual planet...we are of little consequence. Once we are gone, the Earth will rebound in a new and better way.

However, I do believe we need to try and live within the balance of nature so that we can preserve our own existence. If we can't do that, then we have no reason to continue as a life form.


----------



## indicaza (Apr 6, 2017)

qwizoking said:


> I think maybe weed isn't for you
> 
> Course diving into psychosis can be exciting


I love this website!


----------



## williamhanson4041 (Apr 9, 2017)

Hello..everyone i'm new here.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 10, 2017)

danbridge said:


> You are weird. Do you talk to your plants and sing songs to them and read them bedtime stories too?


Yes, no bedtime stories tho that's weird


----------



## BMWEATER (Apr 12, 2017)

Detroit J420 said:


> Imma explain why, i got a deep connection with the plants i grow and wont just grow anything, Plant Telepathy is real.. backster effect, ever see a plant fall over how all the branches move to adjust to the light? Very creature like..
> Also i pick up on the thoughts plant strains i grow give me (the actual plant)
> Hazez for example i wont grow no more there wild untamed animals, dont like there thoughts.. they grow tall and lanky to compete with the jungle shit, also they easily throw there seeds out instead of having to pick them out the buds like domesticated kush.. they come from the equator full of anacondas panthers elephants wild shit you know, they even pinch hard certain parts of my body usually lower left stomach, plus the crazy thoughts. they only create only Thc/ venom barely anti venom /cbd. its like bringing a wild creature into your home, the books need to be rewritten.. if you were born all alone on this planet with no one to lie to you, you would judge the world completly different..
> Im a firm believer in cleave backster the backster effect




You're on the money!! There's a lot of research that's been overlooked about this. Granted most people who have grown for years,( I started when I was 5 gardening everyday at my grandparents house while my mom was at work) basically the more you work with plants the more you realize they are not an immaterial object. They do have feelings, they do react and they do sense. Maybe not in the humanistic forms we have come to know but they do. 

Here's one for you, I say a prayer for my plants before I cut her down. For the next 24 hours soild she's on my mind. I'm crazy? Maybe? I've talked to be growers here in SoCal and they all reasonate with the thought that there is more to the plants than we believe


----------



## Sanitas Vibrationum (Apr 12, 2017)

OP, they have no clue what are they talking about. 2 weeeks ago i woke up in the middle of the night at 3 a.m. and moon walked into my grow room just to find out that circuit breaker shut the lights off. About 2 month ago I woke up around that time just to find 1 plant completely dry and wilted cuz I skipped that plant when I was watering. Get a precise voltmeter and check the current in between bottom of the stem and top cola - you'll be surprised.


----------



## tstick (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 19, 2017)

tstick said:


> Well that point may be better suited to the politics section. This thread will be much more interesting without tainting it with such lower life forms!
> 
> Honestly, I don't think the Earth is in any threat from us...I believe the Earth will rid itself of any organisms that are not in harmony, eventually. We won't destroy the planet. We WILL destroy ourselves and much of the life on it....but, the Earth will rebound from anything...up until the time the Sun does something weird...or until the Earth gets hit by another planet-sized object...or until the ice melts and the land is flooded...and, even then, the Earth will just become a total water planet and the aquatic life will be the new arena for life's hierarchies! Human...dinosaurs...It's all the same to the actual planet...we are of little consequence. Once we are gone, the Earth will rebound in a new and better way.
> 
> However, I do believe we need to try and live within the balance of nature so that we can preserve our own existence. If we can't do that, then we have no reason to continue as a life form.


Adaptability is the key to survival.
One of these days, the earth is going to shake us off like a bad case of fleas.


----------

